# Behälter-Füllanlage Ablaufsteuerung



## Filesharer76 (21 September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

haben in der Schule eine Aufgabe zur Behälterfüllsteuerung bekommen.

Der 1.Teil der Aufgabe war recht einfach. Man sollte die 3 Behälter so 

verschalten, dass immer nur ein Behälter gefüllt werden kann. Das ganze

habe ich im Anhang über SR-Glieder realisiert. Die Schalter wurden jeweils

an den Eingängen niegiert, da man für die Aufgabenstellung für leer bzw.

voll ein 0-Signal haben möchte.(warum auch immer?)

Jetzt soll diese Steuerung so mit SR-Gliedern ertweitert werden, das Füllen der Behälter soll in der Reihenfolge ausgeführt werden, in der sie entleert
wurden.(Wird Behälter 2-1-3 leer, muss in der Reihenfolge auch wieder
der Reihe nach befüllt werden.
(Die Steuerschaltung soll eine Kombination aus zwei Verriegelungsschaltungen 1aus3 dar. In der ersten Verriegelung soll der Zustand des Behälters gespeichert werden, der als nächstes befüllt werden
soll. In der zweiten wird das Ventil gespeichert, das zum Befüllen des Behälters gerade geöffnet ist.)

Bitte da um Hilfe, denke das es nicht so schwer sein kann, aber ich bekomme den richtigen Ablauf nicht hintereinander, das es bei mir schon
ein paar Jahre zurück liegt, was Step7 angeht.
Zeichnung meiner 1.Aufgabe im Anhang


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 September 2009)

Also die Zeichnung ist ganz toll.
Das hast du prima hinbekommen. Jetzt brauchst du noch einen gutmütigen trottel, der dir das programm schreibt?
ne, fang mal selber an. wenn du nicht weiter weisst stell deinen ansatz hier rein und dir wird geholfen.
fürs arsch abwischen sind wir nicht da


----------



## Paule (21 September 2009)

Hi Filesharer,



> Jetzt soll diese Steuerung so mit SR-Gliedern ertweitert werden, das Füllen der Behälter soll in der Reihenfolge ausgeführt werden, in der sie entleert
> wurden.(Wird Behälter 2-1-3 leer, muss in der Reihenfolge auch wieder
> der Reihe nach befüllt werden.


Wer stellt den so verrückte Aufgaben? 
Das ist ein klassischer Fall für ein FIFO Daten in einen DB schieben.

Ich habe jetzt leider kein Schierzettel zur Hand drum schreibe ich es hier rein. 

```
UN S2 // Behälter 1 = leer
UN M 22.1 // Behälter 2 ist erster
UN M 23.1 // Behälter 3 ist erster
S  M 21.1 // Behälter 1 ist erster
UN S1 // Behälter 1 = voll
R M 21.1 // Behälter 1 ist erster
 
UN S2 // Behälter 1 = leer
U(
O  M 22.1 // Behälter 2 ist erster
O  M 23.1 // Behälter 3 ist erster
)
S  M 21.2 // Behälter 1 ist zweiter
UN S1 // Behälter 1 = voll
R  M 21.2 // Behälter 1 ist erster
 
UN S2 // Behälter 1 = leer
U(
O  M 22.2 // Behälter 2 ist zweiter
O  M 23.2 // Behälter 3 ist zweiter
)
S  M 21.3 // Behälter 1 ist dritter
UN S1 // Behälter 1 = voll
R  M 21.3 // Behälter 1 ist erster
 
UN S2 // Behälter 1 = leer
U(
U  M 21.3 // Behälter 1 ist dritter
UN M 22.1 // Behälter 2 ist erster
UN M 22.2 // Behälter 2 ist zweiter
UN M 23.1 // Behälter 3 ist erster
UN M 23.2 // Behälter 3 ist zweiter
O
U  M 21.2 // Behälter 1 ist zweiter
UN M 22.1 // Behälter 2 ist erster
UN M 23.1 // Behälter 3 ist erster
O  M 21.1 // Behälter 1 ist erster
)
=  M 21.5 // Behälter 1 füllen
```
Das ganze jetzt dreimal abtippen (für jeden Behälter) und fertig.
Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt geht, aber ganz verkehrt wird es wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Filesharer76 (21 September 2009)

Schönen guten Abend!!

Ich werde mal Morgen meine Anfänge dazu hier posten. Wer soetwas macht,

kann ich Dir sagen, das wird auf der Abendschule verlangt.

1.Jahr Automatisierung und es ist gerade die 4.doppelStunde vergangen.

Ich selber muss sagen, das Tempo ist ordentlich, obwohl viele in der Klasse

auch so wenig damit machen, wie bzw. als ich.

@Paule ich werde Deine Lösung mal in Step7 so eintippen und testen.

Was sind denn DB und Fifo??? soweit sind Wir noch nicht, Wir sollen die

Aufgabe mit den SR Gliedern lösen.


----------



## Paule (21 September 2009)

Filesharer76 schrieb:


> Was sind denn DB und Fifo??? soweit sind Wir noch nicht, Wir sollen die
> Aufgabe mit den SR Gliedern lösen.


Hi Filesharer,
FIFO == First In First Out und dann das Ergebnis in einen Datenbaustein schreiben.
Aber ich verstehe Dich schon, man muss halt machen was verlangt wird.


----------



## Herrminator2 (22 September 2009)

JA das kenn ich doch woher. Sollche tollen Aufgaben hat man uns auch immer vor die Nase gelegt. Ist schon der Hammer was manche Dozenten da so ausgraben. Es gibt bestimmt eine Datenbank mit sinnlosen und unrealistischen Aufgaben.


----------



## Filesharer76 (22 September 2009)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Ich habe hier mal meine Lösung zu dem Thema in den Anhang

gesteckt. Trotz alledem funzt das so nicht, wenn Behälter 3 leer ist

und dann Behälter 1 leer wird, dann wird die 1 als erstes befüllt.

Ich habe da jetzt nur den Auszug für den 1. Behälter reingesteckt.

Für die anderen Behälter habe ich die Merker dann angepasst.


----------



## Filesharer76 (22 September 2009)

Hallo, ich habe den Plan jetzt mal gezeichnet, soweit sieht das ganze

i.O. aus, bestens. 

Zwei Sachen stören bzw. ich stelle mir die Frage, ob das so richtig ist, oder

evtl. ein Schreibfehler. Und Zwar das letzte Netzwerk mit den 2 Und-Verknüpfungen auf das Oder.

Kann es sein, das da der Merker 21.3 und der Merker 21.2 noch negiert werden müssen??(von mir markiert)

Ansonsten würde der Behälter1 doch auh gefüllt, wenn Er an zweiter bzw. auch an dritter Stelle stehen würde, oder????


----------



## Filesharer76 (22 September 2009)

Hallooo Jemand eine Idee??


----------



## Paule (22 September 2009)

Filesharer76 schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen stören bzw. ich stelle mir die Frage, ob das so richtig ist, oder
> evtl. ein Schreibfehler. Und Zwar das letzte Netzwerk mit den 2 Und-Verknüpfungen auf das Oder.
> Kann es sein, das da der Merker 21.3 und der Merker 21.2 noch negiert werden müssen??(von mir markiert)
> Ansonsten würde der Behälter1 doch auh gefüllt, wenn Er an zweiter bzw. auch an dritter Stelle stehen würde, oder????


Hallo Filesharer,

unten passt das schon. 
Oben hast den Fehler bei Behälter 1 ist zweiter und dritter.
Du darfst nicht alles VERODERN, sondern da muss noch eine Klammer rein.
Sprich bei FUP:
M 22.1 und M 23.1 auf ein ODER Glied und dann mit dem Negierten Eingang S2 auf ein UND Glied. (wer sagt es denn, ich kann auch FUP )
Noch mal in AWL:

```
UN S2 // Behälter 1 = leer
[COLOR=red]UN M 22.2 // Behälter 2 ist zweiter[/COLOR]
[COLOR=red]UN M 23.2 // Behälter 3 ist zweiter[/COLOR]
U(
O  M 22.1 // Behälter 2 ist erster
O  M 23.1 // Behälter 3 ist erster
)
S  M 21.2 // Behälter 1 ist zweiter
UN S1 // Behälter 1 = voll
R  M 21.2 // Behälter 1 ist zweiter
 
UN S2 // Behälter 1 = leer
U(
O  M 22.2 // Behälter 2 ist zweiter
O  M 23.2 // Behälter 3 ist zweiter
)
S  M 21.3 // Behälter 1 ist dritter
UN S1 // Behälter 1 = voll
R  M 21.3 // Behälter 1 ist dritter
```
 
Edit: 
Hab's aber immer noch nicht getestet, jedoch beim nochmaligen draufschauen ist mit noch was aufgefallen.
Das rote ist neu. Sonst kommt zweite und dritte Stelle gleichzeitig.


----------



## Filesharer76 (22 September 2009)

Danke erstmal für den Tip, werde mich da gleich mal ran setzen, muss heute

allerdings auch noch in die Abendschule.

Hast Du da eine Idee wie man das Ganze mit nur insgesamt 3Merken mehr

zum Anfang der 1.Aufgabe hinn bekommt??


----------



## Paule (22 September 2009)

Filesharer76 schrieb:


> Hast Du da eine Idee wie man das Ganze mit nur insgesamt 3Merken mehr


Es sind ja nur 3 Merker mehr.
Halt pro Behälter. 
Der letzte (M 21.5) könnte ja schon der Ausgang für das Befüllventil sein.

Aber wenn es Dein Lehrer mit S/R Gliedern noch verkürzen kann, toll.
Bin gespannt auf die Lösung, auch wenn ich es garantiert nicht so machen würde. 
Stell Dir vor jetzt kommt noch ein Behälter mehr da zu. :sb5:


----------



## Filesharer76 (23 September 2009)

Moin!

ich werder die Lösung auf jeden Fall dan hier reinstellen,

angeblich wäre das total einfach, da am laut Pauker "an dritter Stelle"

nicht beachten brauch, sprich die fliegt wohl immer raus?!

Kann mir das nicht anders vorstellen. Wir bekommen solche Aufgaben am

Stundenanfang können uns dann 1,5h die Birne frisch machen und wenn man

Glück hat, bekommt man dann noch das Ergebnis mit, aber nicht immer.:sw13:

So viel zum Thema lernen, bzw. "learning by doing" das ist nen Witz, oder??  :sb5:


----------



## Filesharer76 (23 September 2009)

So, ich habe da jetzt mal etwas probiert, aber so richtig gefällt mir das noch

nicht. Wo ist der "Knoten" den ich nicht finde, damit es in der Reihenfolge läuft???


----------



## Paule (23 September 2009)

Bei Deiner Lösung dürfen ja nie zwei Behälter leer werden während der dritte Behälter befühlt wird.

Du wirst so nie die Reihenfolge 1 - 3 - 2 hinbekommen wenn bei der Befüllung von Behälter 1 der Behälter 2 und der Behälter 3 leer werden, bevor der Behälter 1 voll ist.

Aber Deine Zeichnungen werden besser. 
Jetzt sollten nur noch die Merker beschriftet werden.


----------



## karaca (25 April 2013)

Kann jemand eine lösung hier posten?


----------



## volker (25 April 2013)

NEIN. Selber denken macht schlau !


----------



## DerMatze (26 April 2013)

karaca schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine lösung hier posten?



Hast wohl die gleiche Aufgabe gestellt bekommen, was? 
Mir kommt diese auch bekannt vor, soweit ich mich erinnere war für die letzte Erweiterung nicht viel notwendig, müsste aber dazu das alte Zeug vorkramen.
Befolge erstmal den Rat von Volker.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## borromeus (26 April 2013)

Bei mir hat vor 20 Jahren Folgendes gut geklappt:
man setze einen Ahnungslosen (mich) auf eine Baustelle, wo drei Betreibermenschen hinter Deinem Rücken stehen und Druck machen wann das Werkel endlich geht.

Erstaunlich wie schnell man da in der Lage ist zu "Lernen".


----------



## mariob (26 April 2013)

Hallo,


borromeus schrieb:


> Bei mir hat vor 20 Jahren Folgendes gut geklappt:
> man setze einen Ahnungslosen (mich) auf eine Baustelle, wo drei Betreibermenschen hinter Deinem Rücken stehen und Druck machen wann das Werkel endlich geht.
> 
> Erstaunlich wie schnell man da in der Lage ist zu "Lernen".


so läuft es doch fast überall in den kleinen Klitschen.

Gruß
Mario


----------

